# Mockery of the Dwarves?



## Calimehtar (Jan 2, 2003)

Was anything made in mockery of the dwarves? I know that trolls were in mockery of the Ents. And were Orcs in mockery of the Elves, or were they corrupted/evil/tortured elves? I've heard both. Anyways... just wondering if Melkor made anything in mockery of the Dwarves.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jan 2, 2003)

Nuthing that i have heard of, though somewhere there is a mension of evil dwarves form the far east and south though i dont think they were mockeries!

Thôl


----------



## Melian (Jan 2, 2003)

When I contemplate further on, I come to realize that there's no mockery of men either.There were evil Men,there were the Uruk-Hai that had something of Men,'cause they were lightproof.But no separate evil race emphasized as menmockery.
Perhaps Sauron didn't have the time to invent anything diabolic enough to mock Dwarves and Men with.Methinks he was inclined to produce such folk....


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 2, 2003)

I think Melkor just didn't give as much thought to men or dwarves. I think men weren't worth much time and effort to him, other than when he used them against the first born, he could do that without mockeries since men jumped at the chance to be evil.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 3, 2003)

Well,the dwarves were created by Aule in time when Melkor had the the power over Arda.So the dwarves were created stronger than any other creature of Eru's children.That is probably the reason why Melkor did not manage to corrupt any dwarf.Even if he tried he did not have any success.


----------



## Rangerdave (Jan 3, 2003)

Morgoth did not need to create a mockery of the Dwarves.
They seem to do that just fine, all by themselves

RD


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rangerdave _
> *Morgoth did not need to create a mockery of the Dwarves.
> They seem to do that just fine, all by themselves
> 
> RD *


That is an interesting point of view.Especially "all by themselves".The dwarves lived in world where only silver and gold etc. is of importance.They do not care of anything else.So why should Melkor care about them?!


----------



## klugiglugus (Jan 9, 2003)

Did Melkor actualy know that Dwarves existed?


----------



## Wynston (Jan 9, 2003)

He did. The Dwarves traded with the Elves and Melkor had many spies. And the Dwarves were at the 5th battle. If he didn't know about them before then, he sure did afterwards.


----------



## Melian (Jan 13, 2003)

Melkor=Morgoth.
Melkor is his old name. And he is the 'archivillain' of all times.He's the first dark Lord and Sauron was his servant. Melkor is some kind of a fallen angel, 'cause he used to be among the favourites of the one god (Eru), but later deviated because he wanted greater power. He causes much 'bothers' to all free races in the world.


----------



## Lasgalen (Jan 20, 2003)

I don't think Melkor cared enough about the dwarves to make mockeries. The Elves were beloved by the Valar, that is why he wanted to mock them. 

-Lasgalen


----------



## Thorondor_ (Sep 12, 2005)

> Well,the dwarves were created by Aule in time when Melkor had the the power over Arda.So the dwarves were created stronger than any other creature of Eru's children.That is probably the reason why Melkor did not manage to corrupt any dwarf.Even if he tried he did not have any success.


I agree with Gil-Galad


> The Elves were beloved by the Valar, that is why he wanted to mock them.


Imo, at least Aule truly cared about the dwarves, and Manwe's interest would be due to, at least, his "job" ("the office of the Elder King was to retain all his subjects in the allegiance of Eru, or to bring them back to it").


----------

